# Auflösung per Batch ändern



## thomson (29. April 2006)

hallo,
kann man die Auflösung irgendwie per batchdatei ändern?


----------



## pflo (29. April 2006)

Hallo,
lies dir bitte folgendes erstmal durch: http://www.lugbz.org/documents/smart-questions_de.html


----------



## thomson (30. April 2006)

Was ist daran kompliziert gestellt?

Will einfach die Auflösung per Batch ändern können


----------



## franz007 (30. April 2006)

Schau dir dieses Tool an

http://12noon.com/reschange.htm

funktioniert bei mir ausgezeichnet


----------



## pflo (30. April 2006)

Achso, das meint er.
Dafür gibt's doch auch IrfanView, das kann sogar noch einiges mehr.


----------



## franz007 (30. April 2006)

pflo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achso, das meint er.
> Dafür gibt's doch auch IrfanView, das kann sogar noch einiges mehr.



Man kann mit irfanview die Bildschirmauflösung ändern? Bist du dir sicher?


----------



## pflo (1. Mai 2006)

Grrr ich dachte er meint Auflösung von Bildern..  
Naja das kann man mit IrfanView natürlich nicht 
Sorry hab mich vertan.


----------



## hellraiza000 (4. Mai 2006)

hi!

also ich verwende ein kleines programm, das nennt sich SetRes

hier der link:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download1425.html

hab ich mir auf der festplatte gespeichert, dann eine verknüpfung am desktop erstellt, wo ich beim Ziel beispielsweise das angebe:

C:\SetRes\SetRes.exe *h1280 v1024 b16*

das bedeutet, dass das kleine programm auf 1280x1024 umschaltet und bei den farben auf 16 Bit stellt...

...ich hoffe, du hast sowas in etwa gemeint


----------

